# What fasteners to use for 4x4 deck posts



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

http://www.lancova.com/deckinfo.pdf

Be safe, Gary


----------



## william4stairs (Aug 22, 2010)

*wood joints v/s metal*

personally I prefer attaching girders, joists, and as many other projects that require fasteners, by notching out members for a solid joint for support.
this easily done by making several cuts w/ skill saw at desired depth and then removing excess w/chisel then screw or nail joint to insure durability.if you want to get fancy try drilling joint and installing peg or dowel like in post and beam construction


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

n0c7....follow the link that GBR gave you. Posts may* not* be notched under new code guidelines. If attaching to rim board, special hardware may be needed.


----------



## william4stairs (Aug 22, 2010)

pa. codes suck notching posts is the oldest and most dependable method known to builders of fine decks


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

william...its not just pa. Its the 2006 IRC.


----------



## william4stairs (Aug 22, 2010)

*codes*

I petty the towns that have an inspector that enforces that one. I can say I haven't. so in that case home depot carries fasteners that will work, they wrap around post then to perpendiculer to joist above


----------



## 12penny (Nov 21, 2008)

william....hmmm...it doesnt really matter to me whats inforced and what isnt. Its about doing it right the first time, by the book. Less stress, I assure you.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

did anyone notice the location of the opening poster? they are in Western Canada.
not sure the IRC will apply there.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

And yet their Code Check books are exactly like ours..........lol

Be safe, Gary


----------



## william4stairs (Aug 22, 2010)

u do it your way i'll do it mine stop bugging me with crap to make yourself feel like a builder i've been in business 36 yrs without 1 code violation my quality alone proves my experience why post looking for help when u think u r rite please do not reply to this message


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

I'm in Western Canada as mentioned and our codes here are definitely lax when it comes to deck posts. I don't believe our code in my city even states any requirements for posts - most people don't use them and attach their ballisters to the rimjoists for support. Others use 2x4's as posts.

What I'm looking for mainly is feedback regarding methods of mounting an unnotched 4x4 post directly to the rim joist. I don't want to use the brackets mentioned in Gary's link as I believe this is overkill and an unnecessary expense, but probably the best possible method. I want to know what experiences you've had with lag bolts, straight up decking screws, or any other methods.

I've read some articles(including Gary's link) that state that lag bolts will fail(we're talking two 6" long 1/2" lag bolts). I find this hard to believe - I live on a third floor condo with a concrete balcony. Metal rails are anchored into the concrete with tiny 1" bolts. I haven't been able to shake them loose yet and this definitely is nowhere near as sturdy as lag bolts into wood.


----------



## Tom Struble (Dec 29, 2008)

william4 stairs said:


> u do it your way i'll do it mine stop bugging me with crap to make yourself feel like a builder i've been in business 36 yrs without 1 code violation my quality alone proves my experience why post looking for help when u think u r rite please do not reply to this message


 
doesn't even make sense:laughing:


----------

